
Interventions to Slow Aging in Humans: Are We Ready? - deegles
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4531065/
======
deegles
quote: 'There was consensus that there is sufficient evidence that aging
interventions will delay and prevent disease onset for many chronic conditions
of adult and old age. Essential pathways have been identified, and behavioral,
dietary, and pharmacologic approaches have emerged.'

